# Worldmark St Georges Utah



## wrkirt (Aug 26, 2012)

Will be staying in 2 bedroom at this resort in early Sept and was wondering about unit assignments; i have checked out the satellite views and looks like you either can have view of pools or of the dessert/mountains. We would prefer views of dessert;any suggestions on what may be nice blding or unit.
 Thanks in advance to all who reply.


----------



## CraigWMF (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi

The St George resort is very nice.   I don't think you can pick and choose view units of the country side real well but here are a few tips for you as I have been there several times.

As far as I know the 1 and 2 bedroom Dex units are top floor units in the newer buildings on the East side and thus there would be a better chance of a view looking out East.   Also there are two top floor 2 bedroom Penhouses that are in the newer buildings and look out East.   You can't see much of downtown St Georeg due to the Mesa the airport is on but you look that way.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 26, 2012)

I think that the WorldMark St George resort is one of the nicest resorts in the WorldMark system.  We have stayed there quite a few times. The units all have outside entrances with patios/decks on the side opposite the entance.  The older buildings are ringed around the pool with the primary view being of the pool area.  The three newer buildings have the entrance along the resort parking area with the view towards the undeveloped area behind them.

You cannot be guaranteed a specific unit at a WorldMark resort.  They are assigned by some magical system that says whoever booked the farthest in advance get the best unit.  Best unit is subject to interpretation.

That said, it never hurts to make a request by calling the resort a few days before your arrival.  Sometimes a request is honored, sometimes not.  If you want a desert view your best bet would probably be buildings 401 or 402.  Those are two of the newer buildings that don't back up to the second swimming pool. Here is the view from a 2 br deluxe unit that is on the top floor of one of those buildings (402 I think, but I'm not sure).  The picture was taken in 2008, there may have been more development in that area by now. There are some unit pictures and a resort layout here.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 27, 2012)

I am staying there the first week of September via an exchange from a worldmark owner.  (Friendly tugger helped me out as wyndham side has so little inventory at this resort.)

If you have some specific questions I could ask when I am there. 

I have a 1 BR booked.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 27, 2012)

*Hard to find*



Sandy VDH said:


> I am staying there the first week of September via an exchange from a worldmark owner.  (Friendly tugger helped me out as wyndham side has so little inventory at this resort.)
> 
> If you have some specific questions I could ask when I am there.
> 
> I have a 1 BR booked.



We have stayed there twice (and loved it) but it is hard to find as it is kind of hidden.  We kept calling the office for directions  .  Suggest you get exact directions; i.e., how many miles after you turn, etc.

Do try to go to the outdoor theater for a performance.  It is fairly close to the resort.  The show we saw had water coming out of the mountain onto the stage -- breathtaking!


----------

